# "lil wayne song backwards"



## farmer#1 (Sep 2, 2008)

listen to some of these songs backwards its some crazy satanic shit it creeped me tha fuck out!!!

YouTube - LIL WAYNE - I FEEL LIKE DYING REVERSED BACKWARDS MESSAGE

and i dont listen to led zepplin but this is some crazy shit too!

YouTube - Led Zeppelin : Greatest Secret


----------



## Njsurf14 (Sep 2, 2008)

if you listen to it stoned theres another diffrent meaning to the song too


----------



## farmer#1 (Sep 2, 2008)

whats tha other meaning?


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 2, 2008)

it was more of a angry im going to kill u cause ur a snitch and u stole from me type thing not very much satanic


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 3, 2008)

I think he meant the Zeppelin song... which is a load a shit by the way.


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 3, 2008)

DKskater75 said:


> I think he meant the Zeppelin song... which is a load a shit by the way.


the zeplin song is sick dude
did u listen to the egales hotel california one


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 3, 2008)

Sure it's sick... when you play it forwards like it was supposed to be played... You can play any song backwards and make words out of gibberish.


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 3, 2008)

DKskater75 said:


> Sure it's sick... when you play it forwards like it was supposed to be played... You can play any song backwards and make words out of gibberish.


no dude that wasnt gibberish that was very clear


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 3, 2008)

Yeah because you have the made up lyrics in front of you to read lol. Go listen to it without them. I just say this becasue the members of the band have denied this crap so many times saying how ridiculous it is. This one is probably more appropriate anyway YouTube - Another One Bites The Dust - It's Fun To Smoke Marijuana


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 3, 2008)

of course your going to deny something like that
and no ive listened to it before and i clearly heard it


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 3, 2008)

Yeah because "there's" backwards sounds exactly like satan and they start half the lyrics in that song with it. Whatever you can believe what you want i suppose.


----------



## GrowTech (Sep 3, 2008)

How they do that with the making songs backwords out of songs?

LOL all of lil waynes new shit sounds better backwords instead of forwards LOLLLOL


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 3, 2008)

GrowTech said:


> How they do that with the making songs backwords out of songs?
> 
> LOL all of lil waynes new shit sounds better backwords instead of forwards LOLLLOL


 
LOL totally agree.


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 3, 2008)

Nice journals by the way. Just bought some skywalker seeds myself. Shits expensive!


----------

